

Beginning Erlang web development using Yaws on Windows - coglethorpe
http://www.hiveminds.co.uk/?p=35952

======
KevinMS
I do web development and erlang development and the thought of mixing the two
horrifies me.

First of all, I think erlang is a swedish word that, roughly translated means,
"makes threading easy and everything else a total pain in the ass."

Web programming is already a total pain in the ass because it buries you in
every little concern from data storage to user interface, and then you have to
go ahead and change everything a week later. Because of that I want my web
development to be at the very highest level possible.

The idea of taking THE language/runtime that solves only concurrency problems
and applying it to the web which inherently solves the problem of concurrency
(load balancing and more hardware) makes me just feel bad for anybody going
down this path.

If you want to play with erlang, which I recommend, then use it for the right
reasons, and you'll get a better appreciation of what it can do.

